# Happy Birthday Leslie



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hav a great day Leslie (Lsprick) , you deserve it with all you've been through.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! :grouphug:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday from us too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope your birthday goes on and on.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL, what a complete surprise! Thank you! I was in Seattle all week on business and flew home Friday nite on the red-eye. I'm getting too old to do that and spent all day yesterday catching up on my beauty sleep. This morning I'm taking my girls on a long walk, then celebrating with my family. Hope you all have a wonderful day, too!


----------

